# Need help...!!! Raleigh 1927



## gnoiss (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi, I found a classic bicycle (motor bicycle). The person said it is a Raleigh year 1927. I try to look for information from internet of this model but i can't find anything... Any ppl here know about this model or have more information about it? Thank you...

Attach is the picture of the bicycle...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 3, 2006)

I know nothing about it but wanted to say how cool I think it is.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 3, 2006)

*try these guys....*

maby these guys have some documentation on it ...


http://www.yesterdays.nl


----------



## sam (Nov 3, 2006)

You'll find info here:
http://buzzing.org/
sam


----------

